# Papaya - The Final Show



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 17, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well today was harvest day for my Papaya's so i decided to take a bunch of pics before they were taken down. ENJOY*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2006)

very nice, noticed when ya hacked the male your buddy was wearing Raider gear. Raider fan here as well, holding up the nation out here in the AZ. Desert.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 17, 2006)

Cure time dude, Hells yeah!!!! Bet you can't wait. Nice lookin funeral photos.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 17, 2006)

Bro's Grunt! You guys have it down to a science! Beautiful buds man. I tried to light my monitor.

What's next?


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 17, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Bro's Grunt! You guys have it down to a science! Beautiful buds man. I tried to light my monitor.
> 
> What's next?


 
Me too stoney Bud the dam thing just wont stay lit   Dam the BG, you guys are the shizznizzle 

Your NO 1 fan 
Yogi DC


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 17, 2006)

i hate to see these ladies leave....i so enjoyed all the pics of the sexy girls with the satin


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 17, 2006)

TBG you gotta post the pics of the buds i wanna see how they look when they nice and dry and ready to smoke they look so tasty!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes folks it's a bittersweet day here on MP, we've been following your ladies likr they were our own. PS: has anyone figured out how to keep te monitor lit?   Awesome job TBG!! What do you have in store for us next? I felt really sad the day after I harvested and I went "outside" and they weren't there anymore to talk to.  good luck with your WW babies!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 19, 2006)

*Here are a few more pics from the final show. One pic shows all the bud hanging in the closet to dry. There are also some close up pics of the bud drying. edit: As you can see the dates on the photos are messed up. I tried getting the date off my camera and ended up with that. I need to read about my camera. HAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Apr 19, 2006)

great photos tbg!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Thought i would post up a few pics of the Papaya after drying. I have been trying to fix the date on my camera but have still yet to figure it out. HAHAHAHA*


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 23, 2006)

those are some nice buds i kno you enjoying the smoke


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 25, 2006)

*ENJOY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dry Papaya bud pics.*


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 25, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *ENJOY*
> * Dry Papaya bud pics.*


Bro's Grunt! You guys did one hell of a great job on that grow!

Beautiful buds man. I like your jars too. It's all looking sweet.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow dude, toke a way. you earned it.


----------



## bluefishgd (Apr 26, 2006)

how many plants are in the pic with the jarred bud?, i'm gonna grow soon i was just curious what the yield is


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 26, 2006)

bluefishgd said:
			
		

> how many plants are in the pic with the jarred bud?, i'm gonna grow soon i was just curious what the yield is


*Whats up bluefishgd. Welcome to the forum. What you see is from 2 plants which yielded 3 0z. 2 grams dry trimmed bud. *


----------



## fleshstain (Apr 26, 2006)

i hate to sound like a broken record but absolutely beautiful buds guys....great work!!!


----------



## chong420 (Apr 26, 2006)

those buds looks like the size of baseballs!!  daaamn..lol..too righteous bro grunt!!..they look super sized!  awesome grow man..hope mine turn out like that..


----------



## bluefishgd (Apr 27, 2006)

how often do the plants bud enough to cut them up? i heard it was like every two months


----------

